# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  ball python with a Very Pink belly

## coffeeortea

Hi everyone, I just found out today my albino ball python has a really pink belly. so I did some research online and everybody says it might becasue the snake is going to shed soon but my albino ball python has not eaten anything for 2 almost months now. is it too late for shed? thank you for your replys.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

There are 2 causes for pink belly, either the snake is about to shed and you need to bump up the humidity or the snake has been burned by a heat source (usually a Under Tank Heater that isn't being regulated by a thermostat)

Pictures will let us tell you which it is.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-22-2018)

----------


## satomi325

It is most likely due to a shed. All of my snakes' bellies turn pink before a shed.

----------


## coffeeortea

> It is most likely due to a shed. All of my snakes' bellies turn pink before a shed.


Im really worried because he has not eated anything so far

----------


## KrazyKevin

Like serp said shed or burn my BP gets a really pink belly before shed and soaks alot to during it mostly becuase I have trouble with humidty control

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Eating has nothing to do with shedding, they have to shed regardless.

----------


## coffeeortea

> There are 2 causes for pink belly, either the snake is about to shed and you need to bump up the humidity or the snake has been burned by a heat source (usually a Under Tank Heater that isn't being regulated by a thermostat)
> 
> Pictures will let us tell you which it is.


thank you for your help. im pretty sure its not a heat burn since the heater is not hot at all. here is a pic i just took with my phone

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Looks like Pre-shed pink. 

What heat source do you use? And if it's a Under Tank Heater is it regulated?

----------


## satomi325

It looks pinker than what I'm used to.
But like Aaron said, food has nothing to do w/ shedding. They shed every few weeks anyway.

What is your hotspot set to? Just because it doesn't feel hot to you, doesn't mean its not too hot for the snake. Are you using a thermostat to regulate the hot spot?

Edit: Aaron beats me again! XP

----------


## DooLittle

Aww, that babies gonna shed!  Make sure your humidity is as close to 70 as you can get, for a nice clean shed.  Then be prepared for a very pretty, shiny, hungry snake!   :Very Happy: . My pastel turns the most vivid pink, its amazing.

----------


## coffeeortea

> Eating has nothing to do with shedding, they have to shed regardless.


im using a under tank heat pad I bought couple years ago. the hot spot temp is around 80-83.

----------


## coffeeortea

> It looks pinker than what I'm used to.
> But like Aaron said, food has nothing to do w/ shedding. They shed every few weeks anyway.
> 
> What is your hotspot set to? Just because it doesn't feel hot to you, doesn't mean its not too hot for the snake. Are you using a thermostat to regulate the hot spot?
> 
> Edit: Aaron beats me again! XP


Im not using a thermostat but thinking about buying one right now. I use heat pad right now. is it a bad idea to give bath before a shed??

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

UTH's absolutely must have a thermostat to control them. Otherwise they can easily get up to 130 degrees (enough to kill your snake) How are you measuring temperatures? UTH's do not affect the air temperature in the cage so unless you have a probed thermometer you have no way of telling how hot it actually is getting. 

Bathing or soaking your snake is never a good idea as it will stress out the animal and remove essential oils necessary for the shedding process.

Also do not buy a thermostat from a pet store as the thermostats sold there are overpriced and do not work very well.

Here are some good ones.

The Hydrofarm, it costs $30 and can be purchased on Amazon, but doesn't regulate temperatures as good as it should. it will do what you need it to do but should be replaced with a better thermostat as soon as possible.

http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-MTPR..._bxgy_ol_img_b

The Herpstat is the best you can get, but has a higher price tag. Herpstats start at $99 but there are more expensive/better models available. they regulate temperatures significantly better than the hydrofarm can.

http://spyderrobotics.com/

----------

abrunsen (03-06-2012),coffeeortea (03-06-2012)

----------


## coffeeortea

> UTH's absolutely must have a thermostat to control them. Otherwise they can easily get up to 130 degrees (enough to kill your snake) How are you measuring temperatures? UTH's do not affect the air temperature in the cage so unless you have a probed thermometer you have no way of telling how hot it actually is getting. 
> 
> Bathing or soaking your snake is never a good idea as it will stress out the animal and remove essential oils necessary for the shedding process.
> 
> Also do not buy a thermostat from a pet store as the thermostats sold there are overpriced and do not work very well.
> 
> Here are some good ones.
> 
> The Hydrofarm, it costs $30 and can be purchased on Amazon, but doesn't regulate temperatures as good as it should. it will do what you need it to do but should be replaced with a better thermostat as soon as possible.
> ...


I have a thermometer inside of the tank. I will definitely look into those two thermostats. I will keep you updated on this thanks again for your help!

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

what type of thermometer is it though? if it is a dial type you need to replace it.

These work great and are super cheap. They can be purchased at Walmart for $12 and measure 2 temperatures (hot side and cool side) as well as humidity.

----------


## coffeeortea

> what type of thermometer is it though? if it is a dial type you need to replace it.
> 
> These work great and are super cheap. They can be purchased at Walmart for $12 and measure 2 temperatures (hot side and cool side) as well as humidity.


this is similar to what I'm using right now
I will go to Walmart to buy one tomorrow after work. thanks

----------


## satomi325

The dial thermometers from pet stores are not accurate. Plus it only measures the air. You want one like the Acurite kind to measure the actual hot spot(on the bottom of the enclosure)

You'll benefit a lot from the new thermometer you're getting tomorrow.

----------


## abrunsen

if you're not using a thermostat I'm guessing your snake could possibly have a burn...  Like Merchant said if UTH's are left un-regulated they can get up to 130 degrees... Dials are crap and it was probably measuring your ambient temperature if it was doing anything.  You really need to get a thermostat and digital gauge as soon as possible.  I would recommend the hydrofarm for 30 dollars.  Its cheap and does its job.  Good luck.

-Alex

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> if you're not using a thermostat I'm guessing your snake could possibly have a burn...  Like Merchant said if UTH's are left un-regulated they can get up to 130 degrees... Dials are crap and it was probably measuring your ambient temperature if it was doing anything.  You really need to get a thermostat and digital gauge as soon as possible.  I would recommend the hydrofarm for 30 dollars.  Its cheap and does its job.  Good luck.
> 
> -Alex


If it is a burn, it isn't a bad one (yet) getting a new thermometer and thermostat will solve this issue.

regardless bump up the humidity as it will help either way. only time will tell which it is.

If you haven't yet, I would suggest reading this: http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...s%29-Caresheet

----------


## abrunsen

> If it is a burn, it isn't a bad one (yet) getting a new thermometer and thermostat will solve this issue.
> 
> regardless bump up the humidity as it will help either way. only time will tell which it is.
> 
> If you haven't yet, I would suggest reading this: http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...s%29-Caresheet


I agree, it didn't look too bad but it did look a lot more pink than typical pre-shed pink.  Either way, now the OP knows better.

-Alex

----------


## abrunsen

> If it is a burn, it isn't a bad one (yet) getting a new thermometer and thermostat will solve this issue.
> 
> regardless bump up the humidity as it will help either way. only time will tell which it is.
> 
> If you haven't yet, I would suggest reading this: http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...s%29-Caresheet


Were you telling me to read the care sheet or the OP?...

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> Were you telling me to read the care sheet or the OP?...


no, I actually wasn't directing any of that towards you, I was simply agreeing with it and piggy backing off of your post.

----------


## abrunsen

> no, I actually wasn't directing any of that towards you, I was simply agreeing with it and piggy backing off of your post.


Oh, ok sounds good.  :Smile:

----------

_The Serpent Merchant_ (03-06-2012)

----------


## coffeeortea

> If it is a burn, it isn't a bad one (yet) getting a new thermometer and thermostat will solve this issue.
> 
> regardless bump up the humidity as it will help either way. only time will tell which it is.
> 
> If you haven't yet, I would suggest reading this: http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...s%29-Caresheet


sorry for the late update, it turned out to be shed after all. thanks again for you help.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

no problem, glad everything turned out well

----------


## G3CK024

Myns doing the same and I've panniced to hell I have had her for about 3 weeks now and because she's. My first and want her to be 100% as you do and myns belly has turned a really good shade of pink i mean puts dulux to shame but reading what you guys have put hopefully she will have a healthy shed  :Good Job:

----------


## Bogertophis

> Myns doing the same and I've panniced to hell I have had her for about 3 weeks now and because she's. My first and want her to be 100% as you do and myns belly has turned a really good shade of pink i mean puts dulux to shame but reading what you guys have put hopefully she will have a healthy shed


It's been about SIX YEARS now so I think she has by now, lol...do check the dates before replying to a "zombie thread".  If you need help with your BP, please do start 
a new thread so we can help you too... :Wink:

----------

_Armiyana_ (11-22-2018),Craiga 01453 (11-22-2018)

----------

